# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Estrangulamiento

## embalses al 100%

Es una pena ver cosas así, pero no es la primera vez que pasa y no será la última.
Y todo provocado por la acción del hombre.
Alguién amarró esta soga aquí hace años, y ahora forma parte de la rama...







Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Yo he visto placas de coto privado de caza, engullidas en el tronco de un árbol.
La verdad es que algunos piensan que le hacen un favor al árbol y consiguen lo contrario. :Frown:

----------

